# Line Cook at Reb Lobster, what should I expect?



## mikel33 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new to the forums here, so Hi! I may have a job as a line cook at Red Lobster. I have NO professional cooking experience and no formal culinary education. However, I have a serious passion for cooking, and perfection. 

What should I expect? Will my lack of pro experiece be a major issue? Will my stress level be through the roof? I'm just looking for a couple of seasoned vets to give me a heads up, because I do have a lot of anxiety (which I will need to deal with, because I NEED (and have always wanted) this job. 

Thanks all!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

If it is a busy red lobster (as they tend to be), expect stress.

Orders will fly through faster than you will be able to keep track of, but stay calm, keep yourself clean, and work at it. Speed will pick up with practice. The place will provide you complete training and there will be vets on the line willing to help you out. Find out who the good people are, and watch them. Do not pick up bad habits from the slackers.


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you know if they have a training program, or will it be in-house?

Also, I posted this in another forum, and it seems the concensus there is that I will be totally lost. They find it very unusual that I would be starting as a line cook, instead of prep cook or even dishwasher.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I can not put in facts here but....

with redlobster im not seeing in my head alot of prep and what not needing to be done. I really feel liek alot of it is jsut defrosted and then put together but ive never seen there kitchen operation.

if you didnt go on the interview or what ever. ask them if you can check out a lunch service and see what your in for. they should be pleased to see you want to check it out before you start.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

First relax, :roll:
get in there and listen to the people training you.
Follow the protocal and work hard. 
BE PROFESSIONAL.
Your going to do great!


----------



## yargg (May 20, 2008)

I recently just started a job cooking on the line for the first time as well... you'll prolly feel overwhelmed for the first day or two, but just pay attention and try your best.. 2 weeks in paying attention to the people who know what they're doing, and some of the cooks told me they'd rather me over a few who have been there a long time... just don't slack and pay attention, they'll understand if you have a hard time to start out.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

They won't throw you under the bus.....at first.
You'll likely start on cold side and they'll watch your progress.
Your training should be excellent and you should gain a good knowledge of high volume execution which will be valuable.
You should also get a good dose of food safety training which is priceless.
It's a good platform for a foodservice career, but you will be working for the man, so at some point your creativity will likely lead you elsewhere


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I am sure things at Red Lobster have changed in the many years since I left them, but from my 15 years of managing and supervising units in that Chain, I would advise that you learn the menu front to back.
They do not use an awful lot of different ingredients, but they put them together over and over in a wide variety of dishes.
Prep 'back in the day' was intense, and used a lot more 'from scratch' than most folks would suspect.
Handling pressure is the key. You really do need to stay calm, cool, and collected. 
The expediter position is the most stressful, due to having to stage the cooking of different dishes for the same order. Steaks, pasta dishes, broiled and fried entrées take different cook times, of course, but they all need to go out at the same time.
Learn each position, and make your self valuable to the over all operation.

Best wishes


----------

